# Just wanted to say thanks



## phoj69

I know a lot if the times when something happens at disney we may come on and complain about it but we have a really good experience and I wanted to share. The first day of our 10 day trip we went to MK while taking a picture with a pp photographer my wife stepped in the trolley tracks and broke her sandals. The photographer took us right inside spoke to the manager who asked my wife her show size and came back with $50 sandals and we didn't have to pay a cent. Just wanted to say thank you to Angela and sandy at the MK. We also went to guest relations to note it as well


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

What a wonderful experience!!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

Now that's what I love about Disney.  

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## jake&samsmom

That is truly magical. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Now that's awesome customer service!!!!  

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## ArwenMarie




----------



## willowsnn3

That's wonderful!
On my first trip, I too stepped into the trolley tracks.  Nothing was broken but foot was sore a couple days.  Now I know to watch for those tracks, lol.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I've moved this thread to the Just Say Thanks board.


----------



## highlander4

That awesome wish every theme park treated u like this.


----------



## alia

nice and interesting story..thanks for sharing


----------



## alizakelly

nice story


----------



## Hungrybeardisney

cast members are awesome!


----------



## Oregoncp

Awesome!


----------



## alizakelly

Great Story. Thanks for sharing


----------

